# wer hat zeit und lust am montag 2.6. radeln zu gehen?



## Beelzebub (26. Mai 2003)

@ all: da ich am wochenende nicht radeln kann  würde ich gern am montag ein paar kilometer runterstrampeln.

mein vorschlag: später nachmittag oder früher abend.
wo?... tiergarten,veste..... bin für vorschläge offen.
angenehmes tempo,bissel technik,ca 2 std.

wie gesagt wer zeit und lust hat bitte posten.


gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (27. Mai 2003)

Du und Dein Friseusen-Montag   

Würd ja gern mit Dir ne Runde drehen, aber irgendwie muss ich als normaler Arbeitnehmer den ganzen Tag schuften (also Internet-Surfen)....

Wenns allerdings zu ner Tour am Tiergarten kommen sollte, so in den früheren Abendstunden (ab 17:00Uhr) dann möchte ich das bitte bis Sonntag wissen.... da ich nämlich abends keine Vorlesung habe, schmeiss ich halt einfach mein Disco-Fully in den Kofferraum und fahre mit  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *(also Internet-Surfen)....
> 
> Grüße
> Volker *



Stimmet, mehr läuft in diesem "Glaspalast" in Mögeldorf nicht...


----------



## biker-wug (27. Mai 2003)

Hi Beelze,

also das klingt nicht schlecht, wenn ich bis montag meine Gabel vom Service zurück hab könnten wir was machen, wenn ich mein Bike mit ins Geschäft nehm, könnt ich so ab vier halb fünf!!!

Wenn die Gabel noch nicht wieder da ist, müßten wir ne kleine Hardtail Tour drehen!!


----------



## Frazer (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Stimmet, mehr läuft in diesem "Glaspalast" in Mögeldorf nicht...  *



Gott-sei-Dank sitz ich net im Glaspalast, sondern im Bestandsbau  ..... und irgendjemand muss ja schließlich die Internet-Anbindung überwachen, dass auch unsere Kunden surfen können


----------



## Beelzebub (27. Mai 2003)

@alti: also deine antworten....kurz,knackig und voll auf den pukt gebracht 

@ frazer und biker-wug: ich sag jetzt einfach mal 17uhr am eingang vom tiergarten.

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (27. Mai 2003)

@beelze: Das müßte klappen, normalerweise dürfte es da an nichts scheitern außer eben an der Federgabel, ich geb sie heute ab zum durchchecken und Verstellbare Zugstufe nachrüsten. Hoffe das ich sie am Freitag wieder bekomme!

Ansonsten hardtailfahren.

Aber 17.00 Uhr geht klar. Ist das der haupteingang am Tiergarten?


----------



## Beelzebub (27. Mai 2003)

ja dieter ist der haupteingang. nen anderen gibbet ja eh nicht 

gruß alex

PS: daumen wegen der gabel drück.


----------



## biker-wug (27. Mai 2003)

Gibt keinen anderen??? Kraß war echt schon ewig nimmer im Nürnberger tiergarten, scheint zumindest so zu sein!!

Tja mit der Gabel, das klär ich heute mal ab, hab sie gestern ausgebaut, bin dann zum Händler gefahren um zu sehen: MONTAG GESCHLOSSEN!! 

Dacht schon ich bin beim friseur gelandet, HIHI!!

Wenn nciht fahr ich mein Hardtail mit den alten DX Daumies und der guten alten Butterweichen Manitou SX-R!!


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ja dieter ist der haupteingang. nen anderen gibbet ja eh nicht
> 
> gruß alex
> ...



es gibt eine Personaleingang, ein Loch im Zaun und auch noch einen Eingang für die Tiertransporte (Überbreite wegen der Elefanten)...   

Vielleicht komm ich auch - mal sehen, was die zeit und die Kondi spricht...


----------



## raikrue (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Vielleicht komm ich auch - mal sehen, was die zeit und die Kondi spricht... *



Wie jetz? Ich dachte Du bist ... "alles Propaganda!"... derjenige, der die Leute im Wald liegen lässt...  

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (27. Mai 2003)

Los komm auch eine Runde, du hast doch von der Konti her keine probs!!


----------



## Grufti (27. Mai 2003)

ich für meinen Teil, werde mich am Montag mit einklinken da es ja quasi vor meiner Haustür ist.

Dann bis Montag

Bernd


----------



## Beelzebub (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> es gibt eine Personaleingang, ein Loch im Zaun und auch noch einen Eingang für die Tiertransporte (Überbreite wegen der Elefanten)...
> ...



alti meinste ich schick den dieter zum elefantenloch?nenene nich das die ihn dann behalten wollen 

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2003)

Hey Leute, was soll ich am Elefantenloch.

Jetzt fängt das wieder an, ihr ward bis jetzt die einzigen in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die noch keinen Kommentar über meine "dezent" abstehenden Ohren gemacht hat!!

@Grufti: Super das du auch kommst!!


----------



## Beelzebub (28. Mai 2003)

@biker-wug: mach eien auf psychisch leidend dann zahlt das die krankenkasse.hat bei mir auch geholfen und ich hatte segler da sind deine ein dreck dagegen 

gruß alex

PS: haupteingang und nix anderes


----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2003)

Nix psychisch leidend, ich steh dazu, so schlimm sind sie nicht und die gehören bei mir dazu!!!

Aber haupteingang geht in Ordnung, komm aber so wie es aussieht mit dem Hardtail, glaub nicht das meine Gabel bis Freitag fertig ist, Samstag hab ich Dienst, da kann ich sie wenn dann nciht abholen!!

SCHNIEF!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (30. Mai 2003)

Hab gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert, meine Gabel wird heute nicht fertig!!
Das heißt ich komm am Montag mit meinem hardtail!!

SCHNIEFFFFF!!!!!!!


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juni 2003)

Also Leute, ich wollte mich nur nochmal versichern ob jetzt heute alles klar geht!

Ich bin um fünf am Haupteingang!!

bis heute abend, ciao!!


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

hat eine Besprechung reingdrückt bekommen...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Juni 2003)

schade alti,kann man nix machen.

@biker-wug: ja steht noch alles,17uhr am tiergarten

gruß beelzi


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Juni 2003)

schade alti,kann man nix machen.

@biker-wug: ja steht noch alles,17uhr am tiergarten

gruß beelzi


----------



## traileruli (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo Ihr Schinder,
werde heute auch zum Tiergarten kommen. Wäre schön wenn Ihr es mit mir nicht zu hart besorgt. Ich will noch nicht in der fränkischen Wurzellandschaft verschart werdern.
Gruß


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juni 2003)

Hart besorgen, klingt ja interessant!!

Nene, so schlimm wird das sicher nicht werden, keine sorge!!

Bin ja auch nur mit dem Ersatzbike unterwegs, da muß ich mich eh zurückhalten, da sind ein paar Teile nimmer die neuesten!!


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> 
> Bin ja auch nur mit dem Ersatzbike unterwegs, da muß ich mich eh zurückhalten, da sind ein paar Teile nimmer die neuesten!! *



gut zu wissen,da bring ich mal die große werkzeugrolle mit nich das du mit einzelteilen zurückkommst 

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juni 2003)

Das Bike wird schon halten!!

Aber Werkzeugkiste kommt immer gut, vielleicht kann man sie ja gebrauchen!!

Bis denn, arbeite jetzt noch kurz was, dann fahr ich los!!


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> gut zu wissen,da bring ich mal die große werkzeugrolle mit nich das du mit einzelteilen zurückkommst
> ...



mit oder ohne Montageständer????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (2. Juni 2003)

muss der dieter halt sein rad beim schrauben hochheben 
sein dynamics wird ja nicht die welt wiegen.

gruß alex


----------



## Beelzebub (3. Juni 2003)

so gestern unternahmen wir unsere kleine feierabendtour am tiergarten.biker-wug,frazer,grufti,mudface und ich waren unterwegs.der uli wollte auch kommen,konnte aber wie frazer später feststellte erst später wo wir schon unterwegs waren.nächste mal handy mitnehmen frazer ca. 20km nahmen wir unter die stollen,hauptsächlich kleine singletrails schön gespickt mit wurzeln alti würde sagen "tricky".dieter und ich waren ja hart unterwegs,konnten aber trotzdem unseren  fullyjungs ohne pribleme folgen.nur mehr durchgeschüttelt wurden wir.zum schluß machten wir noch nen klitzekleinen abstecher zu den zabotrails,wo sich dann mudface von uns verabschiedete.der rest kehrte noch beim griechen ein um ein kleines bierchen zu schlürfen,wo sich grufti als pappagallo von zabo hervortat und so nen ausgebüxten vogel einfing.
zufrieden fuhr ich nach hause wo ich mich auf dem sofa schön breit machte.

gruß beelzi


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juni 2003)

Die Runde gestern war echt spaßig, Bernd führte uns gezielt ohne sich zu verfahren von einem schönen Trail zum nächsten.

Da ich ja mit meinem "Tourenrad" unterwegs war und vergessen hatte die härteren Federn ins Bike zu tun, hatte ich auf so manch Wurzelgespickter Abfahrt leichte Probleme, da die Gabel an der ersten Wurzel einfederte und unten am ende des Trails wieder ausfederte!

Aber nichtsdestotrotz haben wir mit unseren Hardtails gut mithalten können, wir hatten sogar hier und da noch die Kraft, kurze Zwischensprints zu machen!

War auf jeden Fall ein super Tour, und ein gutes Radler danach, ein netter vogel kam ja auch noch vorbei, was will man mehr!!


----------



## traileruli (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jungs,
schade, das es mit mir nicht geklappt hat,
habe nachdem ich eh schon ne halbe Stunde zu spät dran war auch noch eine nette Zeit im Stau auf der Autobahn.
Später (19.00) war ich dann noch ne runde Zirndorf/Stadtwald fahren um mich abzureagieren. Ach ja und dann hat mich noch mein Säbelzahntiger (Trialbike) mit der Tatze (Pedal) böse in die Wade gehauen. War ne recht blutige Angelegenheit.
Hab übrigens mein Namen geändert.


----------

